# Ceiling has cracked around chimney



## JulieL (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm looking for ideas as to why my ceiling has cracked around my chimney.  The fireplace sits in between the living room and dining room, so it's completely inside the house.  I can't feel any dampness.  I've posted pictures.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 26, 2011)

Got any pics?


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 26, 2011)

How old is the home, and what is the foundation made of,do you have a dirt basement or crawlspace.....and how much snow is on the roof? Pictures of the inside attic space would also help.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 26, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> Got any pics?



Pics are in the repair and remodel gallery.

Julie looks like settling cracks or you have had some structure movement. The pics do not look to be moisture related. Has anyone been in the attic lately and stacked anything near the chimney or stepped off a ceiling joist?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 27, 2011)

Do you have heated basement or cold crawl space? This looks a little like a frost thing. The footing for the chimney may not of been placed deep enough. If so you first problem will show up on the flashing between the roof and the chimney.


----------



## JulieL (Jan 28, 2011)

It was built in 1973.  Rambler with basement.  Attic is filled with insulation (It's cold up there).  My dad went up there yesterday and he didn't see any water coming in due to the snow on the roof.  There isn't anything around the chimney except for the wood that the dry wall is anchored to.  The chimney does go down to the basement, which is heated.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 28, 2011)

something moved and it dosn't sound like the chimney, how much snow was on the roof when this happened? You will want to watch for leaks when the snow melts, and check the flashing then. Any other new drywall cracks around the exterior walls?


----------



## JulieL (Jan 29, 2011)

Found something online about truss uplift, and it sounds like this could be a reasonable explanation.  
Truss Uplift and Ceiling Cracks


----------

